# Sonntags Maden Kaufen in/um Roermond



## dc1981 (8. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hört sich vieleicht blöd an,aber kann ich irgendwo in und um Roermond Sonntags Maden oder Würmer kaufen.|kopfkrat

Frage deshalb weil wenn ich mal Spontan nach Holland fahren möchte und keine Köder habe.

Hatte irgendwo mal etwas von einem "Automaten" gelesen.
kennt jemand dort welche??? oder hat eine andere idee.

Auf Vorrat anlegen möchte ich und darf ich nicht 


grüße Daniel


----------



## Cobra HH (8. März 2008)

*AW: Sonntags Maden Kaufen in/um Roermond*

gibt es bei dir in der nähe einen forellenpuff?
weil die haben so. auf und verkaufen ja meistens würmer, maden etc.


----------



## dc1981 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Sonntags Maden Kaufen in/um Roermond*

ein forellenpuff gibt esin der nähe bin aber noch nie da gewesen.
da ich kein schein für deutschland habe.

vieleicht kennt den ja jemand hier im forum
und zwar ist das der Angelpark Genhodder.


grüße Daniel


----------



## *Silvia* (10. März 2008)

*AW: Sonntags Maden Kaufen in/um Roermond*

Hi Daniel,

Genodder hab ich mir in den letzten Wochen ein paarmal angesehen und nur zu "Kassenzeit" jemanden vom Personal gesehen. Vielleicht weil noch keine Saison ist?!

In Rickelrath ist die Molzmühle, dort scheint ab halb acht bzw. im Sommer ab sieben jemand anwesend zu sein.

Vieleicht ist das eine Alternative.

Gruss Silvia


----------

